# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  تلاخيص calculus من دفتري

## smart-engineer-amool

السلام عليكم ... 


أنا و jama eng اتفقنا على ( تــفــيـيـع ) المنتدى التعليمي... 



جبنالكم تلاخيص calculus-3 من دفتري ... 


و calculus-2 من دفترها ... 


و الاتنين مرتبين و حلوين و شيك ... 


رح أنزل قسم منهم ... 





و الباقي ..... 

قيد التحميل ...

----------


## smart-engineer-amool

section 12.2+12.3 





section 12.4+12.5




section 12.6

----------


## smart-engineer-amool

section 12.7+12.8




section 14.1+14.2 




يـــ.........ـــــتــــــــ.........ــــــــبــــ.  .......ـــــــع ........

----------


## حسان القضاة

smart-engineer-amool &jama eng   موضوع رائع ومجهود جميل .. نتمنى أن نشاهده حتى النهايه وأن يكون البدايه لبقيه المواد ..منكم ومن باقي الاعضاء ..


smart-engineer-amool &jama eng

----------


## DeadSoul

طيب انو اذا فيها غلبة دبرولنا  بليييييييزcalculus 1

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

شكراً ..موضوع متميز ..ويا ريت الجميع يعمل هيك 

تحياتي لكل طلاب الجامعه الاردنيه ..ونيالكم  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الحوت

كل الشكر على هذا المجهود الضخم حقيقة .. تحية لكل اخواننا واخواتنا في الجامعه الاردنية
نتمنى منكم استكمال هذا المشروع .. وشكراً لكم 

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المهندس عبدالكريم

انا جبت A في ال  calculus اي مساعده او حل سؤال لاي طالب  انا جاهز ..
صحيح تخرجت بس فاهم الماده كويس 
شكراً على مجهودك

----------


## smart-engineer-amool

[


sction 14.3+14.4+14.5 




section 14.6+14.7 




section 14.8+14.9 





شكراً حسان على تثبيت الموضوع ..

شكراً لكل الردود

وان شاء الله كل الcalculus رح تكون في هالبوست لعيونكم وعيون منتديات الحصن الجامعية[/COLOR]

----------


## الشرفات

مشكورين كثير بس انا كالكلوس علوم يمكن بختلف شوي عن الهندسة


كالك 3 





بنشوف التلخيص وبنردلكم خبر :Eh S(15):

----------


## الشرفات

التلاخيص حلوة ونفس المواضيع اللي بنوخدها 

انا شفت تلخيص المتجهات وشكلنا بنكتب ورا دكتور واحد بس اللي بدرسنا برفسور مصري :Eh S(20): 



خطك مش حلو بالدفتر  :Eh S(22):

----------


## smart-engineer-amool

الشرفات شكراً على المرور ..

هلا خطي مو عاجبك .. فرجينا شي من دفترك .. بعرفها دفاتر الشباب 
ما فيها علم اكيد ..على الدفتر صوره هيفاء وهبي لو صاحبته 
كم اغنيه هيك وهيك
ونتائج اخر لعبه تركس لعبوها بسكن ما بعرف مين
وشو السستم الجديد يالي رح يركبه لسيارته
ومتى عيد  ميلاد كل وحده بيعرفها
وتوقعاته في الدوري الاسباني

----------


## الشرفات

> الشرفات شكراً على المرور ..
> 
> هلا خطي مو عاجبك .. فرجينا شي من دفترك .. بعرفها دفاتر الشباب 
> ما فيها علم اكيد ..على الدفتر صوره هيفاء وهبي لو صاحبته 
> كم اغنيه هيك وهيك
> ونتائج اخر لعبه تركس لعبوها بسكن ما بعرف مين
> وشو السستم الجديد يالي رح يركبه لسيارته
> ومتى عيد ميلاد كل وحده بيعرفها
> 
> وتوقعاته في الدوري الاسباني


 


لوووووووووووول والله يا صاحبي لو بقدر انزلهم كان نزلتهم من زمان


بس ليش ما نزلت باقي الشباتر  :Eh S(2): 



بس بالكالك 3 فقست الدكتور وجبت فل مارك هالكورس ما بعرف كيف :Eh S(9): 




بعدين دفتري لا والله ما فيه هالاشياء هاي لما كنت بالاردن كنت بعملها :Big Grin:

----------


## BnNoOoTa CuTe

شكرا على التلاخيص ، مجهود جميل وفكره اجمل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نانا87

انا واللة محتاجة حاجات عن الرياضة :Bl (14):

----------


## نانا87

واللة محتاجة حاجات فى الرياضة

----------


## dreamy

thanks

----------


## الدلوعه

يسلموووو يالغلا

----------


## maleksharkse

goooooooooooood

----------


## JustBooD

تسلم ايديكي اختي ع التلخيص..
فعلاً مفيد جداً

----------


## أمير حالم

أشكركم بعنف ,,,,,,, ما أصرتو !!!!

----------


## عمعم

شكرا

----------


## احمد عليمات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## احمد عليمات

عن جد انتو محترمين كتير

----------


## فراس الهويدي

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaanks :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو  :SnipeR (42):

----------

